# New Addition, 9 yr old Boxer (long sorry!)



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition, Toby is very sweet. Welcome home boy.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He is a doll! Love boxers cause they continue to be "silly" their whole life. You are an angel for taking this boy in. Keep us abreast on how he adjusts and if your JRT starts having fun with him. Welcome Toby to your forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have a very kind heart, thank you for giving Toby a home. 

.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You are so wonderful for taking Toby in! Sounds like you're all doing really good together!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition. Toby is a lucky guy!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for taking in Toby and giving him a good home to spend his senior years in. My heart breaks for those 'old souls' whose owners are forced to, or choose to give them up.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love boxers! They are so much fun  I hope things continue to go smoothly and you all really enjoy your new family member!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all! Hes very sweet and im hoping i can make his golden years great!:wave:

He did end up giving the jack a puncture on the side of his mouth but I do believe the jack started it.:doh: He can be a little possessive of food and I think he smelled the bowl of food that Toby had left (even though it was way up out of reach). He use to do that to my other boxer but he didn't fight back much, Toby is kind of fighting back. Now I just have to make sure all food is away period.:uhoh: It wasn't a bad wound, I'm just hoping sanford learns soon. They still laid together last night so it must not be that bad. 

The other I have to watch out for is Lilly just came into heat..:crossfing so we'll see how the boys react. Wonder if that's at all affecting some of the tension. Both the boy dogs were neutered at 6 mos of age but I know the last time Lilly was in heat she was "throwing" :uhoh: herself at Sanford when it was "time". I had to separate for a bit so Sanford wouldn't hurt himself.:doh:


----------

